# Your top 6 products only !



## The Detail (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi all

i just wanted to know what everyones top 6 products are and what they use.

1. dodo supernatural shampoo
2. zymol carbon wax (cheap but good)
3. bilberry wheel cleaner
4. autoglym glass polish
5. megs apc
6. poorboys wheel sealent


these are my fave main products that i use when cleaning my car, 

what are your main 6?

thanks


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Chemical guys citrus wash and gloss 
Maxolen wax polish violet
Blackfire gloss enhancing polish
Mega ultimate compound
Dodo juice supernatural hybrid
Fk1000p


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

AF Avalance
AF Lather
AF Crystal
AF Triple
AF Revive
AF Spirit (could soon be desire if I get time to use) 

And a cheeky number 7 AD Repel :thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

CG Citrus Wash and Gloss
DJ SN Micro Prime
SmartGlaze
Poorboys Wheel Sealant
Megs Quik Int Detailer
BH Soft Clay


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Onr
Prima amigo
Autoglym HD wax
Gtechniq G5
Carpro Perl
Carpro reload


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

AutoGlym Super Resin Polish (New Formula)
Meguiar's Quik Detailer
Autosmart G101
Autosmart Ultra Mousse
Autosmart Duet
RainX Glass Cleaner & Rain Repellant


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Bilt Hamber Autowash
Autofinesse Oblitarate
Bilt Hamber Clay
Werkstatt Prime Strong
Werkstatt Acrylic Jett
Sonus Glass Cleaner


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

dodo juice sour power
bilberry wheel cleaner
bilt hamber clay
poorboys black hole
dodo juice sn hybrid
auto finesse finale


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

So far 
Prima Amigo
Iron X
AB Cherry Glaze
BH Clay
PB Natty's Paste Wax
AB Seal & Protect

Have got some new goodies to try out so this may change in the future


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

1: As wax
2: As duet
3: As g101
4: As tango
5: As berry blast hyper spray
6: As smart wheels


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

AF Lather
ONR
Wolfs Hard Body
BH Autofoam
BH Finis-wax
Carlack NSC68


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Maxolen wax free shampoo
Carpro wash mitt
Menzerna 3.02
Maxolen wheel cleaner
Max ptotect V1/V2
Max protect ultimate glass coat pro


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

*As*



cypukas said:


> 1: As wax
> 2: As duet
> 3: As g101
> 4: As tango
> ...


Your the same as me , liking the AS stuff :thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

In no particular order ( just the first ones i pick up looks skywards)

As smart wheels. (lmao)
As g101
As platinum 'c'. New stuff
As wax
As tango
As histyle


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Banana gloss shampoo
Bilberry wheel cleaner
Af tripple
Af tough coat
G3 just for the beading game as you drive lol
Af finale


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Here's some of my favorites! 

Victoria Wax Concours wax
Lusso Auto Bathe shampoo
Clearkote Red Moose Machine Glaze
Prima Amigo glaze
Menzerna Power Lock sealant
Sonax Extreme Full Effect wheel cleaner


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

CG Citrus Wash and Gloss shampoo
VP Advanced snow foam (used as a pre wash)
Gtechniq C5 (means I don't have to reseal my wheels every 3 - 6 months - my least favourite job)
Gtechniq C2 diluted (used as a QD - just recently rediscovered this and it's brilliant)
Megs glass cleaner
Gtechniq T1 - no sling and lasts longer than any other tyre dressing I've tried)


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Dodo BTBM shampoo
Prima Amigo
Vic's Red
FK 425
Prima Infinity exterior trim and tyres
My new Nespresso machine to keep me going!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2012)

What a difficult choice.............

1. Zymol Field Glaze.

2. Dodo Juice Supernatural Carnauba QD .

3. Zymol Glasur

4. Zaino Z2

5. Autosmart G101

6. Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid Paste


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

1. Bilt Hamber Auto Wash
2. AS Smart Wheels
3. FK1000p
4. Zaino Z8
5. AF Crystal
6. Prima Hydro


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Why 6?

Auto rae snow wax - foams nice and cleans well
Smart wax concours - nice finish and durable
Autosmart finishing glaze - versatile light polish /pre wax cleaner
Wonder Wheels hot wheels - Does the job at fair price
AG Tyre and Rubber cleaner - Cost effective long lasting tyre dressing
Nilglass glass cleaner - Proving performance does not have to be expensive
Citra clean citrus cleaner and degreaser - substitute for many of the above

I know there are 7 listed


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

1. Bouncers 22 Wax
2. Autoglym Radiant Wax ( new Formula ) SRP
3. Autoglym Rubber Cleaner
4. Autoglym Glass Polish
5. Auto Finesse Imperial Wheel Cleaner
6. Autobrite Correct It Range - Restore, Enrich & Final Finish


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

1. dodo juice sour power shampoo
2. AF Citrus Power
3. AS G101
4. AF Tripple
5. SN Hybrid
6. SN tyre dressing

Damn i want to list more


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

FK1000p
Collinite 476s
Tardies
Iron X
AG SRP
AG EGP


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Prima amigo
Blackfires wet diamond
Espuma revolution
Liquid kancoat
Surfex hd
Showroom fx glass cleaner


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

surprised iron x has only been mentioned once.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

mr.t said:


> surprised iron x has only been mentioned once.


Maybe the smell stops people listing it?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Chemical Guys XXX Wax
Dodo juice SNH
Blackfire Midnight Sun
Blackfire Wet Diamond
Autoglym SRP
GTechniq P1


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Dodo Juice BTBM
Iron X
Tardis
Carpro Fixer
C1+
Dr Leather wipes

It is difficult picking just 6, I could add another 6 that are also favourite products!


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

AG Radiant Wax (SRP)
AG Powermax 3
Iron X
Nielsen's acid-free wheel cleaner
Chemical Guys XXX hardcore paste wax
AG interior cleaner (interior shampoo)

Could add a few more to this list!


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Prima Amigo
OPC (Optimum APC)
Optimum Car Wax
Ultima Waterless Wash
Surf City Beyond Black Pro (tire dressing)
CG Stripper scent


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

wolfs white satin
espuma rd50
espuma revolution
af finale
af spritz
surfex hd


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

1. AS Ultramousse
2. CarPro PERL
3. Maxolen Wheel Cleaner
4. Iron-X
5. Espuma RD50
6. Vics Concours


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

AF Revive
AF Tripple
Vics Red
Iron X
PPWS&S
Angelwax H2GO


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Iron X
Tardis
Snow Foam
Surfex HD
Auto Smart Brisk
Zeppelin custom metal polish


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Chemical Guys no touch snow foam
Meguiars Hyper wash
Bilberry wheel cleaner
Auto Finesse triple
Auto Finesse revive
DoDo Juice supernatural


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

In terms of value for money....

- Mineral white spirit (as a tar remover I've found nothing better!)
- Iron X (does exactly as described, works with excellent results on paint & rims)
- Collinite 845 (for £12 or £13 a bottle, it's durability is excellent, whether applied to a car or to the shower cubicle)
- Gtechniq C1/C4/C5 (nano sealant with a durability second to none)
- Prima Amigo (when applied to a corrected solid paint colour - black and red especially - this glaze will give a wetness and depth of colour so deep you'll want to dip your hand in it)
- Wheeler's Organic Leather Cleaner (a bargain at £1.99 a bottle, leaves your hide beautifully clean and has a very pleasant lemon grass scent)


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Bilthamber surfex hd
Autosmart G101
Valetpro poseidons carnauba wash
Valetpro citrus bling
Carpro reload
My own wax, Meiluer


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

- IronX
- CarPro Reload
- Zaino Z2
- Swissvax Best of Show
- Valet Pro Advanced Snow Foam
- CarPro PERL


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

In no particular order... 

Zymol Autowash
Z8
Megs APC
Demon Shine
Collinite 915
Megs Endurance


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Magifoam
Billberry
White Diamond
Vics red
Megs endurance
Red mist tropical


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Gwash

G101 

Scholl S3

FK1000p 

AF citrus power 

AF Revive.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

1. ONR 2012
2. AS G101
3. AG SRP
4. AG Glass Polish
5. Werkstatt Acryllic JETT
6. Bilberry wheels cleaner


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Werkstat AutoBody Wash
Werkstat Prime
Autoglym Glass Polish
Gtech P1
Gtechniq G1
Gtechniq C1.5


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

Autosmart Duet
Autosmart Hazsafe
Autosmart Smart Wheels
Autosmart Glass Clear
Autosmart Mirror Image
Autosmart Rubber Dressing


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

1. Zymol Autowash
2. Orchard Autocare Iron Cleanse
3. Orchard Autocare Wheel Cleanse
4. 3M Tyre Restorer
5. Orchard Autocare APC 
6. Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

1. VP citrus pre wash

2. BH auto wash

3. AG srp

4. Blackfire Crystal seal

5. Megs Endurance tyre gel

6. Finish Kare 1000p


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

In no particular order 

AF Citrus Power

AF Obliterate

AF Tripple

303 Aerospace 

AF Mint Rims

AF Finale

:thumb:


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Ultima Waterless Wash+
Prima Amigo
Surf City Tire Pro (dressing)
FK1000p
Speedy prep towel
Trix Carpro


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Bilt Hamber Autowash
Bilt Hamber Surfex
Bilt Hamber autoclay
Bilt Hamber wheel clean
Bilt Hamber finis wax 
Bilt hamber autobalm


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Dodo juice Rain Forest Rub. 

CarPro Reload. 

AS G101. 

Werkstatt Prime. 

Werkstatt Satin Prot. 

Menzerna 203s.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

ag srp
g101
colly 467s
bh clay
wolfs decon
turtlewax rain repellent


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

meguiars clay (blue)
meguiars 105/205 combo
g-techniqs c1 
g-techniqs t1 tyre and trim
g-techniqs exo


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Gtechniq C4 (love the fact it takes literally no effort to get maximum results)

Megs Endurance tire gel (lasts longer than AG Tyre dressing.Not used anything else to compare)

AG Interior Shampoo (Been using this for 10 years, love the smell of it!)

AG Fast Glass (Easy to use, fantastic results)

AG Body Shampoo Conditioner. (Compared to Carplan/Halfords own)

Turtle Wax Speed Wax (Gave a wetter look than AG HD wax! Totally shocked!)


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

af tripple for door frames
********** wax number one sheer beauty and ease
carpro reload
polishangel majesty de passion wow factor
dg trackclaw racing polish gets along with everybody keeps surface clean
BH micro polish and Bh cleanser polish
angelwax Guardian a real sleeper great wax


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

1 Bilberry
2 Any shampoo
3 Scholl Polishes
4 Bilt Hambler Soft Clay
5 Swissvax Crystal Rock
6 CQuartz Ceramic Selant.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

1. Lusso Auto Bathe shampoo
2. Prima Amigo glaze
3. Zymol Field Glaze qd
4. Zymol Concorsus
5. AF Crystal
6. Bilberry wheel cleaner


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

1. ChemicalGuys glossworkz
2. Shield SV
3. Cquartz
4. Fixer 
5. Poorboys natural look
6. Wolfs trim coat


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

AF Citrus Power
Wheel Woolies
Car Pro wash mitt
AF Tripple
AF Crystal
GTechniq G1


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

CG glossworks 
CG V7
Gtechniq T1
Gtechniq C1.5
Iron-X


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Lussos shampoo
Iron-x
scholl polishes
megs degreaser
carpro reload
Gtechniq t1


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Duragloss shampoo
Revoloution wheel cleaner
Pink paste wax
vinyl rubber care
Envy luvly bubbly foam
Blackfires diamond sealant


----------



## Nick_M (Nov 28, 2012)

ONR
Klasse AIO
Collinite 845
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing
VP Citrus Bling
VP Citrus pre-wash


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Scholl Concepts Shampol
Carpro Dlux
Espuma Revolution
Zaino Z2
AF Finale
AF Spritz


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

AD Magifoam
AD Banana gloss
AD Citrus Wash
AD Very Cherry non acid wheel cleaner
Wolfs HB
********** Wax ******* Glaze

Yes i am a big Autobrite fan :lol:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

AS Duet
AS G101
AG Aquawax
Collinite 476s
Rain x glass cleaner/ beading thingy (not proper name)
AS Berry Blast


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, no wonder there's some baulking at the 6 only limit. My top 6 changes
with both my mood and the seasons, and rather than listing them in these often 
repeated threads, I've discussed them all at some length. Start at post #142.
Seems that my favourites have so far, hardly been listed in this thread, so it
might make for some interesting reading...

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------

